# Wasp Sting



## rogerbodger (Feb 21, 2011)

A woman playing golf rings her coach and says:
'I've just been stung by a wasp'.
'Where did it sting you?'asks her coach.
'Between the first and second hole' she says.
Coach says 'What have I told you about standing with your feet too far apart'.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Kyudo (Nov 29, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

:lol: Genius


----------



## Mondoz75 (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## amberTT (May 12, 2015)

haha great!


----------



## peachy2501 (May 12, 2015)




----------

